

Misogyny and the Cult of Internet Openness  - zafka
http://www.tomdispatch.com/post/175829/tomgram%3A_astra_taylor%2C_misogyny_and_the_cult_of_internet_openness/

======
zafka
I actually wanted to post the story beneath the title URL:

"Open Systems and Glass Ceilings"

but was not sure how to do it.....

